# Tiger Simpson - Free Association



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2017)

Tiger Simpson
"If you visit Kangaroo Island's Dudley Peninsula, you may come away thinking you've been to 'Tiger' Peninsula. On Dudley there's Tiger's Cairn or Tiger's Knob, Tiger's Tooth at Cape Hart, and Tiger's Hill. They are all named for (or by) Stamford Walles 'Tiger' Simpson, sometimes known as 'Anzac'. Simpson's Aboriginal grandmother Betty was probably brought to Kangaroo Island by sealers at around 1819 - they were pre-settlement South Australians. 

Some local history has it that Stamford's nickname referred to his temper, but surely also it was for this Tasmanian connection - Stamford could threaten to "get me Tassie up!" when roused. A customer interested in Aboriginal people at Gallipoli asked if we had a photo of Stamford in his uniform".








Oh, and what is your favorite TV Cartoon?


----------



## IKE (Aug 17, 2017)

I've never watched one of the Simpson adult themed cartoon shows......not my cup of tea.

I'm waiting for Bugs Bunny, Tweety, Elmer Fudd, Sylvester, Daffy Duck, the Roadrunner, Willie Coyote and my hero Foghorn Leghorn to return.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 17, 2017)

I love Foghorn!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 17, 2017)

I like   Pepe  le  Pew.

 And all of Ike's other cartoon friends.

  I've never watched  the Simpsons.   I keep thinking of  "OJ".


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 17, 2017)

Nope, never liked the Simpsons although I did like South Park and The Family Guy for a short time.  Also...and I hope nobody gets offended by this but doesn't the mugshot of Tiger Woods look like Homer Simpson.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 17, 2017)

The blind Mr Magoo wouldn't be politically correct any more.

I don't think you can have an "All in the Family" show again.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 17, 2017)

> Nope, never liked the Simpsons although I did like South Park and The Family Guy for a short time.  Also...and I hope nobody gets offended by this but doesn't the mugshot of Tiger Woods look like Homer Simpson.



i'm a golfer.  That picture of Tiger Woods makes me sad.  I just hate to see someone go down that path regardless of how it happens.

I'm often reminded of the phrase lest we get too smug.

"There but for the grace of God, go I".


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 17, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> i'm a golfer.  That picture of Tiger Woods makes me sad.  I just hate to see someone go down that path regardless of how it happens.
> 
> I'm often reminded of the phrase lest we get too smug.
> 
> "There but for the grace of God, go I".



Well, hope I didn't  offend you.  My son in law is a golfer also, he might have seen Tiger Woods even play at Pebble Beach.  He was on the golf team in college and was roommates with Steve Stricker.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 17, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Well, hope I didn't  offend you.  My son in law is a golfer also, he might have seen Tiger Woods even play at Pebble Beach.  He was on the golf team in college and was roommates with Steve Stricker.



It didn't offend me.  All it does is sadden me.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 17, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> It didn't offend me.  All it does is sadden me.



I agree...it is sad.  He had it all at one time.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 17, 2017)

:weird:  :lol:

Stamford Walles 'Tiger' Simpson, sometimes known as 'Anzac'. Simpson's Aboriginal grandmother Betty was probably brought to Kangaroo Island by sealers at around 1819 - they were pre-settlement South Australians. Some local history has it that Stamford's nickname referred to his temper, but surely also it was for this Tasmanian connection - Stamford could threaten to "get me Tassie up!" when roused.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 17, 2017)

Forgive me.

I don't get it.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 17, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Forgive me.
> 
> I don't get it.


It's an inside joke.  You had to be there. Basically the thread just got a little derailed.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> It's an inside joke.  You had to be there. Basically the thread just got a little derailed.


Ha, ha!  I got it, Nancy, you are right on topic!nthego:


Tiger Simpson and Friends


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 18, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> It's an inside joke.  You had to be there. Basically the thread just got a little derailed.



Well the joke fell flat on its face.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 18, 2017)

:lol:  Love this thread.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 18, 2017)

Excuse me but would some kind person explain the joke to the unwashed and uneducated.?


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2017)

"Tiger and George Neave, both from Penneshaw, enlisted on the same day, both embarking for Gallipoli aboard Transport A11 Ascanius on October 20, 1914 with the 10th Battalion, “B” Company. Sadly, George was killed in action September 13, 1915 at Gallipoli".


"Fighting with the 10th Battalion Private Simpson survived the initial landing and ensuing fierce clashes".


"Several days later, on April 30, 1915 Tiger was injured when he received a bullet wound to his ear lobe".

"The phrase “dodged a bullet” comes to mind. Tiger had a very narrow escape that still landed him in hospital for ten days". 





"It is understood he lived in a string of lean-tos and humpies although he was known for his building and stonemason skills".


"Rather, he chose to carry all his possessions around in a wheelbarrow. When concreting, he would finish off by signing his work “Tiger”.


"Stamford Wallace Simpson passed away on October 20, 1955 aged 79 years. He is buried in the Penneshaw Cemetery where the Penneshaw sub-branch of the RSL erected his headstone “Lest We Forget”.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2017)

Anyone related to this Wallis Simpson?


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2017)

Stunning Cartier tiger jewellery bought by Edward VIII for wife Wallis Simpson, then purchased by Andrew Lloyd Webber for his ex-wife Sarah Brightman is expected to fetch £1.5 million at auction


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 18, 2017)

:weird:   And that's an understatement.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 18, 2017)

Ha ha...I don't get it either.. Maybe it's some sort of Tiger Woods Simpson comspiracy. 

But how did Pepe le Pew and Foghorn Leghorn get in it??


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 18, 2017)

Here is a link to the Simpson family tree.  It is too large to upload.  (Uploads tiny with IE11 and Edge, but large with Chrome )

Simpson family tree


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 18, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Here is a link to the Simpson family tree.  It is too large to upload.
> 
> Simpson family tree




Its too tiny to read...is Pepe in it?


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 18, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Here is a link to the Simpson family tree.  It is too large to upload.  (Uploads tiny with IE11 and Edge, but large with Chrome )
> 
> Simpson family tree
> 
> View attachment 40885




I see it now!


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 18, 2017)

You see it now?  How does it relate to the opening post? How does anything relate?

There just doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason or logic.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2017)

The Comedy Tree


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 18, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> You see it now?  How does it relate to the opening post? How does anything relate?
> 
> There just doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason or logic.




I see the picture she posted now, it was too small before.   I suggest you just go with the flow and try not to figure this out. 
I think the key components are Tiger and Simpson.

thats just my guess though.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2017)

The "Simpson's" New Apartment....


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 18, 2017)

Speaking of *Homer Simpson*, in 1984 there was a solar eclipse that passed directly over *Homer*, GA, only about 30 miles from where I live(d).


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Speaking of *Homer Simpson*, in 1984 there was a solar eclipse that passed directly over *Homer*, GA, only about 30 miles from where I live(d).
> 
> View attachment 40890


Mmmmmm...Eclipse!.....


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 18, 2017)

That cairn reminds me of a Venn Diagram


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 19, 2017)

The Tiger Woods Song (Sung by Elin Nordegren)


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 19, 2017)

Mulberry Tree, Kangaroo Island, South Australia.

The first European settlers in South Australia landed and settled at Kangaroo Island's Reeves Point, near Kingscote. The water supply at this site was found to be inadequate and most moved on. Those who stayed planted this Mulberry Tree.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2017)

"The DUKE OF YORK sighted Kangaroo Island on July 26, (1836) and to the delight of all on board, saw no vessels there - so she had the honour of being the veritable pioneer passenger ship".


(July 27) "Captain Morgan was besought by his people to allow some one to have the credit of being the first to set foot on the virgin soil, but with the characteristic romance of a sailor he decided that the infant girl of Mrs Beare should be the favoured individual, and a boat's crew was sent ashore". 

"The boat's crew entered thoroughly into the spirit of the thing, and bent their broad backs to the oars, making the boat fly through the water for the shore, with the child held in the strong arms of a stalwart sailor. He waded through the shallow water and put the little one's tiny feet upon the sand, amidst three hearty British cheers from the boat's crew, and a responsive volley of hurrahs from the distant vessel". 

"That historic infant (Elizabeth Beare) is still alive and in the colony I believe - married and settled in the land of her adoption".


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 20, 2017)

Snoopy is my favorite.


----------

